# Neue Gespliesste bei Askari



## grieme (25. Januar 2008)

Moin Zusammen,
für alle, die das Besondere lieben vielleicht ganz interessant#h:

Askari bietet in seinem neuen Katalog neue gespliesste Ruten an und zwar nicht nur eine Fliegenrute sondern auch Friedfisch- und Spinruten. Außerdem gibts eine Metall-Spinnrute und Rollen im Retrolook. Die Serie heißt Lago, einfach mal auf der Homepage suchen.
Die Ruten sind für Gespliesste sehr sehr günstig, wie Verarbeitungs- und Materialqualität zu beurteilen sind kann natürlich nur ein persönlicher Test ergeben.
Ich finds aber schon erstaunlich, das solch ein Angelgeräte-Massenvertrieb sich solch eine exclusive Serie gönnt. Entweder die werden ein Renner oder es gibt die Reste bald als Abverkaufsschnäppchen. Die aktuellen Preise auf der Homepage sind gegenüber den Katalogpreisen jedenfalls schon mal deutlich abgesenkt|kopfkrat.
Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

????
gespliesst oder gespleißt???
???


----------



## Pit der Barsch (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Die Ruten sind erste Sahne!!
Und die Rollen -Lago- können locker mit halten, mit der legendären Daiwa gs9 Ganzmetalrolle.
Wenn nicht sogar besser!!!
Ich bin begeistert !!

zu sehen in.
www.angelsport.de

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Aloha (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären was an gespliessten Ruten 
das besondere ist.


----------



## Martin001 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Die Ruten sind erste Sahne!!
> Und die Rollen -Lago- können locker mit halten, mit der legendären Daiwa gs9 Ganzmetalrolle.
> Wenn nicht sogar besser!!!
> Ich bin begeistert !!


 
Sorry aber kein Eigenimport von Askari kann mithalten mit vergleichbaren Artikeln von anderen Herstellern wie Shimano, Daiwa,Abu etc.
Die Artikel sind eindeutig schlechter und ich würde mir keine Rute oder Rolle von denen kaufen.Niemals!!!

mfg Martin


----------



## Schneggn (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

wo kauft ihr eure Sachen denn immer? würd mich mal interessieren weil ich bis jetzt auch nur da bestellt habe und nicht sehr zufrieden war.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Hi Martin,

Möchte mal behaupten das du auch nicht zur "Zielgruppe" von Askari zählst.


----------



## Martin001 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

@Gunnar,es gibt auch Produkte bei Askari die man kaufen kann ohne Bedenken, halt nur nicht die Eigenimporte.
Sicher muß jeder für sich entscheiden wieviel er ausgeben will aber meistens legt man sich damit kräftig auf den Hosenboden.
Ich kenne den Laden sehr sehr gut und deshalb warne ich davon diesen Billig.... zu kaufen.
Wenn ich dir jetzt sagen würde wie hoch die Gewinnspanne bei den Eigenimporten ist würde keiner mehr solch ein Gerät kaufen weil er sich dann selber ausrechnen kann wie gut die Ware ist.

Also Markenware bei Askari ja,Eigenimport nein.

mfg Martin


----------



## Dart (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*



Aloha schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand erklären was an gespliessten Ruten
> das besondere ist.


Die Exclusivität der Verarbeitung. Noch vor 50Jahren Standard im Rutenbau, erzielen heutzutage gespliesste Ruten, gerade für Fliegenfischer, Liebhaberpreise.
Hier nur ein kleiner Blick in die Herstellung -> http://rs-flyfishing.com/html/de/bau_de.htm

Ansonsten kann ich Martin nur zustimmen.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## grieme (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Moin !
@Boot angler
Der Bambus wird gespleisst, das Produkt ist dann eine Gespliesste.
@Aloha
Das besondere an Gespliessten ist der handwerklich sehr anspruchsvolle Vorgang der Herstellung und einfach der Kultfaktor. Ist schwer zu erklären. Rein aus angeltechnischen Gesichtspunkten dürften Gespliesste gegenüber Glasfaser- und insbesondere Kohlefaserruten eigentlich nur Nachteile haben, vielleicht mal abgesehen von Fliegenruten, dann aber auch nur in niedrigen Schnurklassen und nicht länger als 7 Fuß.
Bei Friedfisch- und Spinnruten ist es mehr das Feeling, mit  Gerät zu fischen, daß ähnlich schon Altmeister wie Richard Walker und Fred Taylor gefischt haben. Kult eben.
@Pit der Barsch
Hast du die Ruten schon testen können, eventuell sogar am Wasser? Beschreib doch mal ein bißchen ausführlicher deine Eindrücke von den Teilen.
@Rest
Teile im Prinzip die Ansicht, daß die Askari-Hausmarken nicht gerade hochwertig sind, eher im Gegenteil. Was allerdings diesen doch recht speziellen Fall anbelangt, würd ich doch gern das Urteil von Leuten abwarten, die die Ruten schon in der Hand hatten oder noch besser gefischt haben.
Werde mir eventuell selbst eine der Spinruten gönnen und dann natürlich Bericht erstatten.
Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Rehi Martin,
 Schon klar , aber da wollt ich hin. Askari spricht  die breite Masse an und macht mit dem normalen Gerät den Umsatz. Die Angler die sich spezialisiert haben (zähl dich mal dazu) geben gern mehr Geld aus und erwarten auch hochwertiges. Und die werden von Askari gewollt nicht bedient.


----------



## Dart (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Zumindest hat Askari jetzt Kogha Ruten in gespliesster Optik im Programm:q:q:q


----------



## Nelson (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

am schönsten finde ich die ganzmetallringe ohne sic-einlagen :m


----------



## grieme (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*



Nelson schrieb:


> am schönsten finde ich die ganzmetallringe ohne sic-einlagen :m



Moin,
keiner wird an eine Gespliesste irgendwelche SIC-Ringe tackern, hat wie gesagt viel mit Tradition und Kult zu tun.  Btw sind SIC Ringe nicht erforderlich, weil man eine solche Rute eh nicht mit Geflochtener fischen wird/Kann.
Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*



> Die Exclusivität der Verarbeitung. Noch vor 50Jahren Standard im Rutenbau, erzielen heutzutage gespliesste Ruten, gerade für Fliegenfischer, Liebhaberpreise



Nun mal langsam. Ne top Gepflegte Pezon&Michel Ritz oder ne Hardy Palankona selbstverständlich, aber wenn man mal die Hardy Glasruten oder die älteren Carbonruten als vergleich ranzieht, erzielen die ebenso exorbitante Preise. Glasruten anderer Hersteller gehen für nen 10er über den Tisch, und einfache Gespliesste sind nur deswegen ein wenig teurer, weil die mangels Pflege reihenweise "kaputt" gegangen sind und entsprechend selten. Schlecht gepflegte gespliesste gehen für nen Brennholzpreis weg...

Und exklusivität... Naja teilweise, es gab nämlich schon in den 50ern 2 varianten ne Gespliesste herzustellen. 
Variante 1 ist in zig links zu sehen. Da Hobelt ein Meister seines Fachs solange vorsichtig  am lange abgelagerten Spitzenmaterial herun, bis das ganze eine harmonische Biegekurve ergibt. Mit ähnlicher liebe zum Detail wird auch der restliche fertigungsablauf erledigt. Derartige Stücke sind neu kaum unter 3-400€ zu haben und wer mag wird auch locker das dreifache los.

Variante 2 wird seit den späten 60ern eigentlich nicht mehr vorgeholt. Da schmeisst ein Fabrikarbeiter ein stück Bambus in die Fräse, Fräst das ganze konisch ab und kleisterts zusammen. Der rest wird auch von Fabrikarbeitern ähnlich wie bei anderen Billigruten lieblos ineinandergeschustert. Derartige Ruten gabs in den 50-60ern für nen geringeren Preis wie Glasruten. Damit konnte man auch Angeln, aber Glasruten waren in vielerlei Hinsicht besser und haben sich daher natürlich durchgesetzt.

Erkennbar waren derartige Billigangebote schon damals an Einfacher Lackierweise, Billigen verchromten Messingrollenhaltern, minderer Korkqualität und an der Beringung. Hochwertige Ruten hatten damals oft schon Ringe mit Achat-Einlagen, während billige schlecht verchromte Drahtgebilde trugen. Vor allem aber an den Hülsenverbindungen. Billige setzten auf verchromte Messingziehteile, während hochwertige normal aufeinander eingeschliffene Neusilber- / Nickelsilberhülsen trugen.

Ich hab die Askaristöcke noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, aber ich befürchte, dass die Chinesen da eher nur die optik schlecht kopiert haben, statt dass die Hersteller in Fernost noch einen alten Meister seines Fachs auftaten, der sich gerne für einen Hungerlohn von morgens bis abends dranmacht Askariruten zu vollenden... 

Aber auch das wird vermutlich genauso Käufer finden wie diese unsägliche Legend-Serie... Naja, es gibt ja auch Leute, die ein Supermarktsushi für was tolles halten... Jeder wie er mag.

Wer unbedingt ne günstige Gespliesste sucht, sollte aber vielleicht mal bei einem der vielen Hobbybauer vorstellig werden. Die geben ihre Winterbasteleien oft sehr günstig her, und da sind echte schmuckstücke bei. Und selbst wenn man ein schlecht gelungenes exemplar kriegt, wird das nem Fabrikbau immer noch überlegen sein.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## grieme (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Ich hab die Askaristöcke noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, aber ich befürchte, dass die Chinesen da eher nur die optik schlecht kopiert haben, statt dass die Hersteller in Fernost noch einen alten Meister seines Fachs auftaten, der sich gerne für einen Hungerlohn von morgens bis abends dranmacht Askariruten zu vollenden...
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



Moin Holger,
sicher ist vieles an deinen Ausführungen richtig, aber das die Teile wirklich aus China kommen ist nicht bewiesen. Immerhin bietet der deutsche Gespliesstenbauer Hülsenbeck (zumindest Fliegen- und Spinruten) zu ähnlichen Preisen an, und da hört man immer wieder, daß die zu 100% Made in Germany sind. Wäre also auch eine mögliche Bezugsquelle für Askari ...
Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## Pit der Barsch (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Das war mal wieder klar.Namensfetischismus pur#d
Ich wohne 10.Min von Askari weg .Es giebt gute und schlechte Klamotten.
Aber Vorurteile :v mich an.
Wahrscheinlich haben die meisten Angler die hier Posten die Ruten oder die Rollen nie in der Hand gehabt bzw. damit geangelt#q

Ist mir völlig unverständlich sowas.#d
Und ob XX besser mit einer Shimano fängt ,als XY mit einer Kogha wag ich mal  wirklich zu bezweifeln#c

Wenn jemand meint Shimano-Penn usw ist unschlagbar,so soll er sich um Gottes willen das kaufen.
Ich habe mit den angeblich"Hochwertigen" schon böse böse Überaschungen erlebt.
Ich bin geheilt von Hochwertigen Zeugs.|closed:


----------



## Gourmet (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Hallo allerseits,
bin ganz neu hier,also mit fast 60 taufrisch.Ich Grüße alle aus dem Board.
Zu den Gespliessten muss ich Holger recht geben.In der 6oer Jahren kaufte ich mal so ein Teil.Dürfte um 10.-- DM gekostet haben.Ein Besenstiel hätte es wohl auch getan.
Zu Askari: Im Anfall geistiger Umnachtung habe ich eine Rute der Legend-Serie bestellt.Einmal gefischt,das reichte mir.Hat nun einen Platz in meiner Rutenhütte bei den Fehlkäufen.

Allen ein Petri
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Herbert
(Gourmet)


----------



## grieme (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Das war mal wieder klar.Namensfetischismus pur#d
> Ich wohne 10.Min von Askari weg .Es giebt gute und schlechte Klamotten.
> Aber Vorurteile :v mich an.
> Wahrscheinlich haben die meisten Angler die hier Posten die Ruten oder die Rollen nie in der Hand gehabt bzw. damit geangelt#q
> ...



Moin Pit,

und, hast du die besagten Ruten denn bei Askari mal in der Hand gehabt und wenn ja, welchen Eindruck hattest du?

Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Bevor sich wegen Vorurteilen, Präjudizierungen und Askari-Basherei an die (virt.) Gurgel gegangen wird: #h

Wer hat denn Fakten, Bilder und ein paar Realitätstest?
Hört sich ja witzig an wie weit die mit ihrem Retro-Hype gehen.

Das wäre doch viel interessanter, zu 95% bin ich aus der Askari-Historie auch der Meinung daß das nur Plunder sein kann , aber es gibt bei was Neuem immerhin die Chance, daß es auch besser ist, gerade wegen Billig-Asien, Super-EUR, Kursstürzen und ähnlichen Marktmätzchen, und so zumindest für einige Einsatzfälle interessant.


----------



## Martin001 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Alle Ruten kommen aus einem Werk in Shanghai und nicht aus Deutschland.


mfg Martin


----------



## Ollek (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*



Martin001 schrieb:


> Alle Ruten kommen aus einem Werk in Shanghai und nicht aus Deutschland.
> 
> 
> mfg Martin



So hart wie es klingt, aber diese Aussage gilt für viele viele Produkte die man für Solide Markenware hält. Nicht nur bei Ruten.


----------



## Martin001 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

@Ollek,das ist mir klar wollte damit nur sagen das die Ruten nicht Made in Germany sind.

mfg Martin


----------



## degl (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

@All,

und wenn die wirklich "Plunder" sind,dann aber teurer "Plunder".

Ausserdem werden die Ruten mit den heutigen Materialien im Rutenbau überhaupt nicht vergleichbar sein.........

Ausserdem kann ich nur bestätigen,das mein 1.Hecht von mir mit einer dreiteiligen gespliesten Rute,Mitte der Sechziger gefangen wurde,ob ich das heute noch machen wollte#c#c

Aber das Programm wirkt wie ne Endlosschleife,..........fangen wir halt von vorne an:q:q

gruß degl


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*



> Immerhin bietet der deutsche Gespliesstenbauer Hülsenbeck (zumindest Fliegen- und Spinruten) zu ähnlichen Preisen an, und da hört man immer wieder, daß die zu 100% Made in Germany sind. Wäre also auch eine mögliche Bezugsquelle für Askari ...


Die "Ähnlichen" Preise sind wenn man mal genau hinschaut auch da einiges höher. Die günstigen Preise kommen dadurch zustande, dass es sich um extrakurze Ruten handelt, die selbstverständlich mit weit weniger Aufwand hergestellt werden können.
(Auch Hülsenbeck verwendet übrigens teure Nickelsilberhülsen #h Da drauf würd ich enormen Wert legen, Messinghülsen hatten nämlich schon immer so ihre Probleme mit dem Arbeitenden Naturmaterial... Es handelt sich also definitiv nicht um Hülsenbeck-Ruten. Ist aber nett, dass Du interessierte auf die bezahlbaren Preise bei Handarbeitsruten hinweist  www.mbamboo.com )

Auch sind die Hülsenbeck-Preise durch Direktvertrieb zustandegekommen.
1. Denke ich nicht, dass sich da durch Grosseinkaufmengen was verhandeln lässt. Denn durch grosse Fertigungsmengen lässt sich bei Handarbeit auch nichts einsparen.
2. geh ich nicht davon aus, dass Askari (oder ein anderer Händler) Freiwillig auf Margen verzichtet.



> Es giebt gute und schlechte Klamotten.
> Aber Vorurteile :v mich an.


Der Hinweis auf die Hülsen ist kein Vorurteil, das wird Dir jeder Rutenbauer bestätigen. Auch die anderen Ausführungen kann man leicht Durch blättern in alten Katalogen aber auch internetsuche nachvollziehen.



> Und ob XX besser mit einer Shimano fängt ,als XY mit einer Kogha wag ich mal wirklich zu bezweifeln


Ich hab auch nicht behauptet, dass man damit keine Fische fangen kann. ich kenne Leute, die fangen mit ner Handleine vermutlich noch mehr als Top-Ausgestattete Touristen. Ich habe lediglich den Billige Gespliesste-Hype gedämpft. Man kann einfach keine billige Gespliesste bauen. Dafür ist gute Handarbeit gefragt, und Fachleute sind einfach Teuer - überall. Sonst würde man nicht soviele Deutsche nach China holen, um da was aufzubauen.



> aber es gibt bei was Neuem immerhin die Chance, daß es auch besser ist


Wenn wer bereit ist 120-180€ für "ne Chance" hinzublättern, wenns was reales für 300 gibt. - bitte macht doch, ist ja nicht meine Kohle...

(Kleiner Tip: die Lago serien werden auch ganz rapide im Preis verfallen  weil ich davon ausgehe, dass sich derartige Ruten immer noch für nen 10er herstellen lassen.)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Wenn wer bereit ist 120-180€ für "ne Chance" hinzublättern, wenns was reales für 300 gibt. - bitte macht doch, ist ja nicht meine Kohle...


Hab Dich doch nicht so, bei FliFis ist das doch nen Klacks! :m :q


----------



## Pit der Barsch (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Hallo Geratefetischist#h
Im großen und ganzen teil ich deine Meinung !!!
Was ich zum Tod nicht leiden kann wenn XX postet die Teile taugen nix.Obwohl er die Teile wahrscheinlich nie in der Hand gehabt hat.Ich wundere mich doch immer wieder wie voll es bei Askari am Wochened ist obwohl die Teile angeblich nix taugen ?
Ich denke das ich es sehr gut einschätzen kann ob die Lago Rollen was taugen.Ich hatte die Ruten und Rollen schon in der Hand. Und kann mit Sicherheit sagen das die Rollen sich hinter der Daiwa gs9 nicht zu verstecken braucht. Desweiteren ist es Ansichtsache warum und was jemand mit einer gesplissten Rute anfangen will. Ich kenne die Ruten noch von früher.Ich glaube die meisten aber nicht,bzw kennen die nur von hören sagen.
Wenn die Teile nix taugen,dann tausch ich die um und fertig.(5 Jahre Garantie)
Meine Penn gti so hochgelobt im Anglerboard hat in Südnorwegen 2 Tage gehalten-Als ersatz hatte ich ne Kogha Crown (Stationär) und die hielt durch. Hätte ich auch Felsen mit rausziehen können.
Ich glaube mit dem Markenfetischismus sollte man sich doch etwas zurückhalten.
Hab noch genügend andere Beispiele wo die Hochwertigen Sachen versagt haben.
Mann muß das gesunde Mittelfeld finden. !!!!!!!!!!!!!:m


----------



## Yellow (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Ich finde man kann nun wirklich nicht sagen welches Gerät das bessere ist und man sollte mal selber damit gefischt haben um das ein oder andere beurteilen zu können.  Von der Kogha-Serie ist auch schon mal eine Rute von einer Angelzeitschrift getestet worden und man hatte sie für gut befunden.|supergri  Ich finde jeder sollte mit dem Fischen was er für sein Hobby ausgeben möchte und was ihm auch zusagt,auch vom Preis her.  
Und mal Ehrlich wer von uns hat sich nicht schon mal etwas gekauft was jetzt in der Ecke liegt,oder?#c


LG  Michael


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*



> Ich denke das ich es sehr gut einschätzen kann ob die Lago Rollen was taugen.Ich hatte die Ruten und Rollen schon in der Hand. Und kann mit Sicherheit sagen das die Rollen sich hinter der Daiwa gs9 nicht zu verstecken braucht.


Na zu den Rollen hab ich mich bewusst nicht geäussert. Denn ich könnte mit sicherheit nicht durch blosses in der Hand halten sagen, ob die wirklich was taugen...

Und die Daiwa GS9 ist ein Klotz für die ewigkeit (auch dank der niedrigen übersetzung) Etwas unbekanntes mit einer Legende zu vergleichen wär ich zumindest vorsichtig...



> Ich glaube mit dem Markenfetischismus sollte man sich doch etwas zurückhalten.
> Hab noch genügend andere Beispiele wo die Hochwertigen Sachen versagt haben.


Durchaus. Ich möchte hier nur stellvertretend die Marke Fox nennen, die imo auch kaum mehr taugt. 
Und seit Penn kein Familienunternehmen ist, bin ich da auch etwas vorsichtig mit. Dito DAM, Abu, Mitchell,...
Es sind so einige Traditionsunternehmen inzwischen mehr an Geld interessiert als am Angelsport. Schade!
Muss man eben auch da genauso hinsehen wie bei Askari, die durchaus auch Brauchbare Sachen haben. 

Na dafür wachsen auch sehr nette neue Unternehmen nach, siehe z.B. Avet, vor 5 Jahren noch absolut unbekannt.



> Von der Kogha-Serie ist auch schon mal eine Rute von einer Angelzeitschrift getestet worden und man hatte sie für gut befunden.


Wenn ich in einer Deutschen Angelzeitschrift irgendwann mal lese, dass ein Produkt nun gar nicht taugt, geb ich einen aus... 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Und die Daiwa GS9 ist ein Klotz für die ewigkeit (auch dank der niedrigen übersetzung) Etwas *unbekanntes* mit einer Legende zu vergleichen wär ich zumindest vorsichtig...


Aber hallo, ohne Aufmachen und Auseinandernehmen weiß da schon mal keiner was genaues (im Gegensatz zur Daiwa).


----------



## Pit der Barsch (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Na warten wir es ab.Am Wochenend hole ich 2 Lagos.
Werde sie aufschrauben und Fotos hier mal reinsetzen.
Geflochtene drauf ziehen und ein Fels vom Feld ziehen.|rolleyes
Werd das Getriebe bis aufs äußerste strapazieren.:q

Rollentest-brutal:r


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Also Rollentest-brutal #6
Standardprogramm für große Rollen: 10kg, dann 15kg dran hängen, wenns deftig sein soll 20kg, also wie normaler Schnurzug angreifend, mit aufgewickelter dicker ~0,60mm Mono aus Sicherheitsgründen.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also Rollentest-brutal #6
> Standardprogramm für große Rollen: 10kg, dann 15kg dran hängen, wenns deftig sein soll 20kg, also wie normaler Schnurzug angreifend, mit aufgewickelter dicker ~0,60mm Mono aus Sicherheitsgründen.


 
Genau so soll es sein |wavey:


----------



## Bushmaster3k (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

hab 2 silverman ruten von askari die sind wirklich totaler mist und kogah ist schon fast so teuer wie so manche markenrute.aber zubehör kann man da super kaufen.


----------



## jirgel (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*



Martin001 schrieb:


> @Ollek,das ist mir klar wollte damit nur sagen das die Ruten nicht Made in Germany sind.
> 
> mfg Martin


 
Shimano auch nicht, nicht mal mehr D.A.M also was willst du damit sagen ?


----------



## esox08 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Na warten wir es ab.Am Wochenend hole ich 2 Lagos.
> Werde sie aufschrauben und Fotos hier mal reinsetzen.
> Geflochtene drauf ziehen und ein Fels vom Feld ziehen.|rolleyes
> Werd das Getriebe bis aufs äußerste strapazieren.:q
> ...



Hallo Pit,
haßt du den Test mit den Lagos gemacht?
Würde mich sehr interessieren was bei rausgekommen ist, überlege mir auch die zu kaufen..

Gruß
Esox08


----------



## esox08 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Hallo,
haben sonst noch welche hier Erfahrung mit den gespließten Lago Ruten gemacht? Würde mich sehr intressieren wie ihr die bewertet. Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!

Gruß und Petri Heil
Esox08


----------



## micbrtls (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Nur mal zur Info: Sehr viele Ruten kommen aus China, selbst teure, die hier im AB als absolute TOP-Teile gehandelt werden. Auch der Endpreis hat nicht immer was mit der Qualität zu tun, es liegt oft auch an den Preisaufschlägen der "Hersteller". Selbst viele japanische Firmen lassen in China bauen! Und als was werden die bestellt? Natürlich mit dem Logo "MADE IN JAPAN"! Ruten kosten teilweise nur 10 % vom empfohlenen Katalog-VK!

Zum Thema "MADE IN GERMANY": Es dürfte ausreichen, wenn ich in Deutschland auf der Rute die Ringe oder den Rollenhalter befestige, um einer Rute diese Bezeichnung zu geben.


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Nicht so viel Aufwand  es würde ausreichen das Made in XX und etwas Lack, damit hast Du teilweise alle Anforderunge fürs Made erfüllt.


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Ich oute mich mal, ich hab seit über einem Jahr eine Lago Fly. Da ich ja nur Gelegenheitspeitscher bin, war mir eine gesplisste aus Bambus für 1.000 Teuronen + dann doch zu teuer und ich bin damit zufrieden, Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis ist mehr als i. O. 

Allein das Alutransportrohr ist vom Typ edel und unkaputtbar. Klar, von der Aktion sind Bambusruten mit modernen Kohlefaserpeitschen nicht vergleichbar aber, wie sagt man so schön: "Die einzige Begründung für eine neue Rute, gegen die niemand etwas sagen kann ist, ICH WILL SIE!"


----------



## Cocky (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gespliesste bei Askari*

Nach einem Jahr pause sind Sie wieder im Programm.

Udo


----------

